
Seven Entrepreneurs Who Bootstrapped Their Way To Success - jaybol
http://www.flowtown.com/blog/seven-entrepreneurs-who-bootstrapped-their-way-to-success
======
pedalpete
Either the author doesn't understand bootstrapping, or I don't.

according to wikipedia, 'Bootstrapping ... a self-sustaining process that
proceeds without external help'.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping>

I fail to see how either Twitter or YouTube fall under that classification.
Both the companies needed outside investment to continue operating, and
YouTube was not profitable when it was bought by Google. Therefore they were
getting external funding. Twitter too has been taking external funding.

I don't believe that Napster was ever profitable.

I don't know about the other companies.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Twitter "bootstrapped"? WTF?

Edit: and YouTube? If you upvoted this you didn't read it OR you wrote it.

~~~
vegashacker
Yeah, and also PG on the list is weird. ViaWeb got $10,000 in investment
(<http://www.paulgraham.com/sfp.html>). Not much, but that's still not a
bootstrap.

------
littleidea
meh, revisionist or ignorant on half of them

